# When does AF normally start



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi

I was just wondering when is the AF due after you have had your embryo transfer.  Its just to get an idea of what to expect!!

Thanks

Mariposa
xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

In theory a bleed could happen 14 days after egg collection but sometimes the cyclogest stops a bleed coming so it may not come till result is known and drugs stopped.
Good Luck 

Ruth


----------

